
Mohamed Morsi, Egypt’s First Democratically Elected President, Dies - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/17/world/middleeast/mohamed-morsi-death-egypt.html
======
fieryskiff1
Egypt's ONLY democratically elected president. May he Rest in peace.

Throwaway, because shit like this can get arrested/killed in Egypt.

